# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Gulf Coast - Seaside/Hwy 30A

## Dorocke

Is anyone familiar with Seaside, Seagrove, Rosemary Beach along Highway 30A?  Looking at cottage rentals in Seaside, and 
just wondering if any members have stayed along this stretch of the Gulf Coast?  (I've been to Destin-  looking for something 
smaller, more unique.)

----------


## GramChop

I have. Many times. Highly recommend!  I prefer Rosemary Beach or Alys Beach over Seaside, but all are a short bike ride apart. I say bike ride because parking is dismal.

----------


## Dorocke

Thanks, Missy!  Can you tell me why your prefer Rosemary Beach to Seaside?  Did you rent a cottage?

----------


## GramChop

I've rented private homes for large family gatherings as well as small "flats" for me and my little grandmunchkin. I've rented through VRBO every single time with no issues at all. 

My preference to Rosemary and Alys Beach is purely princess-driven. I like nice, new and clean. Seaside is fun and very popular. Dining and shopping is sweet!  Be sure to stop by La Vie Est Belle in Seaside and tell Jean-Noel and Wendy "Bonjour" from me.

----------


## Dorocke

Me too- new and clean, without clutter!  Aly's looks incredible!!  I am focused on VRBO and will likely end up renting through there.  Thanks again, Missy!

----------


## GramChop

You bet, Ashley. I look forward to seeing photos of little miss Audrey with a face full of sand and smiles!

----------


## rivertrash

> I've rented private homes for large family gatherings as well as small "flats" for me and my little grandmunchkin. I've rented through VRBO every single time with no issues at all. 
> 
> My preference to Rosemary and Alys Beach is purely princess-driven. I like nice, new and clean. Seaside is fun and very popular. Dining and shopping is sweet!  Be sure to stop by La Vie Est Belle in Seaside and tell Jean-Noel and Wendy "Bonjour" from me.



Missy -- where is Seaside in relation to Santa Rosa Beach?

----------


## GramChop

> Missy -- where is Seaside in relation to Santa Rosa Beach?



Rosemary Beach is about 1/2 mile west of where 98 meets 30a on the way to Panama City.  Santa Rosa Beach is west of 83.

----------


## rivertrash

How far?

----------


## GramChop

30a is only about 28 miles or so total.  I would guess that there's about 20 miles between Santa Rosa and Rosemary Beach.

----------


## rivertrash

Where is Seaside?  And is this the Seaside you told us about sometime ago where the pearl shop is?

----------


## GramChop

That's it exactly.  Seaside is about a 15 minute leisurely bike ride, west, from Rosemary Beach.  It's all very close together and easily accessible.

----------


## rivertrash

I've never been to the shop but have bought several things from there based on emailed photos and talking to some lovely lady (can't remember her name right now, but it's not Wendy).  My wife's first piece of that pearl jewelry came from there.

----------


## GramChop

I know exactly who you're talking about.  I believe her name is Amy.  My first piece of that style pearl jewelry came from Jean-Noel's mother and father's (Maryvonne and Gerard) shop in St Barth, Bijoux de la Mer.

----------


## rivertrash

Since that first piece from Seaside, my wife has discovered Bijoux.  It has not been a pretty sight.  We are going to a wedding at Santa Rosa Beach in a couple of weeks and my wife had asked me if that is close to Seaside.  I told her Seaside is on the east coast of Florida!

----------


## GramChop

You evil, evil man!  Buying from La Vie Est Belle in Seaside is probably less expensive than Bijoux de la Mer in St Barth, so you'll be SAVING money!  It's a win-win!

----------


## rivertrash

Your logic is the same as hers.

----------


## GramChop

I knew the minute I met Cecie that we were kindred spirits.  Tell her I can't WAIT to see her new piece!  :)

----------


## amyb

Cecie is right..such a deal!

----------


## Dorocke

Missy- we booked a great house at what is technically Seacrest, but it is between Aly's and Rosemary Beaches. It is in a gated community "Paradise by the Sea" and the house sits just yards from the beach (not beachfront, but across the street).

----------


## GramChop

You are gonna have a blast, Ashley. One piece of advice:  Rent bikes!!

----------


## Dorocke

We'll have the baby... (5-6 months old at that time).

----------


## GramChop

The bikes have the attachment for little ones. You'll see what I mean!

----------

